# I need more wax



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Help, im getting the need for more wax than necessary! 

I deffo have Bouncers 22 on the list, but what else? I'd like dj light fantastic too, shinarama are the cheapest for that one. 9Had it before but sold it) 

I have

R222 Conc
R222 100% Carnauba
DJ SN :argie: :argie:
Megs #16
Colli 476
Colli 485
Swissol Scudera
DJ PH pro
DJ Home Brew
TW Ice paste wax


So, idea's? I already have my higher end wax SN ... which i am more than happy with. 

Had Glasur, Onyx & a few others i can't remember! 

Would love Bos but not at that price!!!! 


Cheers yo :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dawn, Autobrite Distinction, lovely wax.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

that quite a list you could buy my victoria mayhem wax!and i just sold my AF Spirit wax!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Prima Banana Gloss


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You can't beat a nice tub of Nattys... so easy to apply, cheap, smells great and just generally brilliant.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmm, had Natty's .... all three, the packageing though, its all about the packageing for me!


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

CG Petes 53


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it's all about the packaging?


Vintage.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Had Petes 53, loved it. That will be addes to the list 

Zymol pots are crap!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...-glaze-black-label-concours-carnauba-car-wax/

Chemical guys Celeste? i know a pot for sale..... :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd suggest trying an Auto Finesse wax?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Zymol pots are crap?
Have you SEEN the vintage pot?!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> I'd suggest trying an Auto Finesse wax?


or cg 50/50!


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Angelwax


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours 3oz. :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Help, im getting the need for more wax than necessary!
> 
> I deffo have Bouncers 22 on the list, but what else? I'd like dj light fantastic too, shinarama are the cheapest for that one. 9Had it before but sold it)
> 
> ...


Have you tried the SN Hybrid?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've only got vics concours and petes 53 at the minute.

I fancy addin the homebrew kit, hard candy, rainforest run and r2222 and maybe even lusso in the next year.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My faves:

- Vics Concours
-R222
- CG 50/50
- Onyx
- RG55
- Spirit
- Desire
- Shield
- Crystal Rock
- Vintage
- Glasur


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what happened to scaling back the collection mr 'spoon?
:lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If you have the money, crystal rock, but i don't have the cash for one of those.

In more realistic terms, go for hd wax.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

The glasur ain't far off the cg 50/50!.. however another good wax but not one ad jump to buying again, what about blackfire?


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

If you want a great wax that is well packaged the only one you should be looking at is


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Pinnacle Souveran is a great wax, raceglaze 55, zymol vintage. 

Thats about it I've tried unfortunately about 25 paste waxes through the time Ive been interested in detailing and I would have to say they are my favourite's - it jusy so happens I dont own or I have sold them to buy ones which just sit in the toolbox


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> If you want a great wax that is well packaged the only one you should be looking at is


Sorry, your better off with the 55, Ive seen this a few times and for near £300 it really isn't very special in the looks department - it should offer a lot more at that price. Even vic concours LOOKS better on the car than this, my bet is a lot of the coin your paying is going back to help balance the books on the metal enclosure.

One thing which crops up a lot is does y wax look x times better. Vintage does look 10x better than the concourse wax.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Wax which impressed me most this year was Naviwax Ultimate, very easy to use, durable, and the best water sheating I ever seen from a wax, and it gives a very nice look on any paint colour, Ultimate and Vics Concours for me


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Auto finesse spirit, it's simple.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Audriulis said:


> Wax which impressed me most this year was Naviwax Ultimate, very easy to use, durable, and the best water sheating I ever seen from a wax, and it gives a very nice look on any paint colour, Ultimate and Vics Concours for me


Swap the Naviwax Ultimate for Naviwax Dark and that's me! I haven't tried the Ultimate yet, but the Dark is mighty impressive! I love the Japanese tin as well! Very unique! 

And Vics Concours is my favourite wax! :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Sorry, your better off with the 55, Ive seen this a few times and for near £300 it really isn't very special in the looks department - it should offer a lot more at that price. Even vic concours LOOKS better on the car than this, my bet is a lot of the coin your paying is going back to help balance the books on the metal enclosure.
> 
> One thing which crops up a lot is does y wax look x times better. Vintage does look 10x better than the concourse wax.


Couldn't disagree more  On how many car did You use BL ? I would say it offers much more in looks department that it's price indicates,especially compared to Vintage or CR.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Naviwax Dark on dark colours is an ace


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Sorry, your better off with the 55, Ive seen this a few times and for near £300 it really isn't very special in the looks department - it should offer a lot more at that price. Even vic concours LOOKS better on the car than this, my bet is a lot of the coin your paying is going back to help balance the books on the metal enclosure.


You're not the first person I've heard say that.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

AF Spirit?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> Couldn't disagree more  On how many car did You use BL ? I would say it offers much more in looks department that it's price indicates,especially compared to Vintage or CR.


Youre 100% right,black label is a stunning wax with the very best of them!.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Wax*

Hi mate, i love supernatrual as well:argie: If you are after some bos why not check the classifieds and see if a 50-60% pot is going cheap? Failing that see if someone would be kind enough to do you a sample at a fair price.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> what happened to scaling back the collection mr 'spoon?
> :lol:


Now resigned to the fact it'll never happen lol!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

CG 50/50 is a great wax for the money, if you want some fancy packaging and not too pricey the Wolfgang Fusion Estate Glaze Wax is a great one, also entitles you to a free refill. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

After my visit to Autobrite today, there selection of own brand wax's are very nice and all smell super yummy and very reasonable too compared to boutique wax's


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Check this out http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237779&highlight=ULtimate


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Chemical guys 50/50


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

There will be alot of waxes on the sales thread very soon!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> If you have the money, crystal rock, but i don't have the cash for one of those.
> 
> In more realistic terms, go for hd wax.


Id go for hd wax too, its pretty good.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Actually Dawnie, you should change the word _'need'_ for _'want'_ in the title  (it's just more accurate )


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ruddy hell I have more waxes than Dawn:doublesho:lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hows about.... ALL OF THEM


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

evotuning said:


> Couldn't disagree more  On how many car did You use BL ? I would say it offers much more in looks department that it's price indicates,especially compared to Vintage or CR.


I understand some waxes do look better on solid cars, however, if anything should look better on a blue/black/red car it should be raceglaze concours.

In relation to Vintage, it wipes the floor with raceglaze concours and so it should it is after all much more expensive.

I have seen only but a week ago both waxes on an identical car. The hues of the paintwork were clearly visible with a distinct purple on the leading edge where the light would be spreading ?? not sure of the correct term here.

It was most noticeable on the wing mirror this purple hue, whereas even squinting from every angle it just wasn't there on the raceglaze concours.

Now I am the first to admit some of the lower end zymol range can be bettered by whats on offer, however, I am yet to see a wax that even comes close to what Vintage can offer.

I would say IMHO crystal rock is not all "that" its a paste version of a sealant, I really wasn't overwhelmed by crystal rock.

Its interesting you mention price, now I would say that pinnacle souveran has more of a concours look to it than the raceglaze concours wax.

I expect a concours wax to be glossy, allow hues of paint through, be quite "oily", it stereotypically won't last long as it is normally designed for concours events.

Another wax I do rate is smartwax concours, it just misses ever so slightly with the solvent smell which is a little overwhelming, I am sure this will be refined in following editions and when it does that will become a REAL contender even knocking the likes of your sub £800 waxes off their podiums.

I am probably giving the concours wax a hard time but if it's going to carry the name it should do what concours waxes were designed to do.

Also to add a spanner to the works, to get the ultimate concours look I would continually glaze with meguiars #7 and then top with pinnacle souveran might even try it with raceglaze 55 This is sublime.

I hope I justified my reasoning for not liking raceglaze concours, I know most people will say they can't tell the difference between a wax but I (sadly :lol can.

John.

Hope I gave you some ideas dawn as I know if you still have the black car then a concours wax would look ideal, I would opt for the holiday pack or buy a sample of vintage.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

EliteCarCare said:


> CG 50/50 is a great wax for the money, if you want some fancy packaging and not too pricey the Wolfgang Fusion Estate Glaze Wax is a great one, also entitles you to a free refill. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Yes Alex the wolfgang estate glaze is very good! I forgot about this, the paintwork cleanser is also a great product. Good shout.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Why on earth do you want another wax? You have more than 1 pot already, and given the amount you have tried, you must have got to the point where you have realised that they all do pretty much the same job, and look pretty much the same when on the car.

I only have 1 pot of wax, and won't be buying another - ever. No matter how many waxes you try, you won't find one that performs as well as a modern sealant.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Same as above, Im a sealant man myself but have got some AF spirit for those special occasions..


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Why not make your own?

It would make it that little bit more special


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Why on earth do you want another wax? You have more than 1 pot already, and given the amount you have tried, you must have got to the point where you have realised that they all do pretty much the same job, and look pretty much the same when on the car.
> 
> I only have 1 pot of wax, and won't be buying another - ever. No matter how many waxes you try, you won't find one that performs as well as a modern sealant.


get a sealant to look like Vics red / souveran / lusso oro, and I'd be all over it. :thumb:

By performance, do you mean durability? Who cares how long wax or sealant lasts, can you go 5 or 6 months without detailing your car? You're probably on the wrong forum if you can! :lol:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> get a sealant to look like Vics red / souveran / lusso oro, and I'd be all over it. :thumb:
> 
> By performance, do you mean durability? Who cares how long wax or sealant lasts, can you go 5 or 6 months without detailing your car? You're probably on the wrong forum if you can! :lol:


Agree 100% :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Yes Alex the wolfgang estate glaze is very good! I forgot about this, the paintwork cleanser is also a great product. Good shout.


+1 Wolfgang Pre-Wax Polish Enhancer :thumb: top product.

.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Umm vintage and blacklabel.. the 2 wax I wanna try.

BTW, crystal rock smell AAAAMMMMAAAAZZZZIIINNNNGGGG loL!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

frankiman said:


> BTW, crystal rock smell AAAAMMMMAAAAZZZZIIINNNNGGGG loL!


what does it smell like?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> get a sealant to look like Vics red / souveran / lusso oro, and I'd be all over it. :thumb:
> 
> By performance, do you mean durability? Who cares how long wax or sealant lasts, can you go 5 or 6 months without detailing your car? You're probably on the wrong forum if you can! :lol:


Now you've got me curious. I've tried a few waxes and sealants and i have never found the lsp to make all that much difference. Hence i can can understand people shelling out for polishes or glazes chasing the perfect finish but i have never understood why people would want more than 1 pot of wax.

I am going to try one of those waxes you mention and see for myself if i can see a difference. If i end up addicted to buying wax and spend a small fortune buying a huge collection then i will hold you responsible - lol.

And yes i do detail my car around once every 6 months. It gets washed every week, but only gets a clay/polish/lsp treatment twice a year. I like a clean shiny car but am too busy with other stuff to even think about a full detail every few weeks.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

But what wax are you using HalfordsShopper? Megs #16? Collinite 476?
These are hybrid waxes, and yep, they look like sealants. 

And I do agree with you about wanting more than one wax, you just got to find the one you want first! With me, i like the deep and wet look. Some like mirror shine look. Some like the glassy look. And yes, you can easily tell the difference between them when you see them. 

A bit of a story, but may be of interest to you. 

My first serious wax was CG5050. After searching the forums, this wax popped up lots. I thought yep, sounds good to me, so i got it. I don't like it to be honest. Looks rather plain. Very disappointed in it because my turtle wax platinum paste wax looked way better (it looks dark and deep, just not wet). 

Back to the forums, seen everybody was on the dodo supernatural bandwagon. Got a panel pot to try, looked the same as the CG5050! Told myself I will never buy a 'flavor of the month' product ever again!

Back to the forums, searched high and low to find what I was after, ended up with P21S concours. Been around for donkeys, and everyone still loves it. Way better! Looks super wet and glossy, with a silvery liquid shimmer to it. But alas, not dark and deep. Back to the forums...

I asked a few people and retailers what I was after, the Americans said Pinnacle Souveran with out a doubt. Everyone else said Vics concours. After researching, Vics was it due to Souveran not lasting at all. Wow! Vics is it! My one! Does everything I want it to, and certainly got that wow factor. It lasts ages on the paint, and is cheap(ish) to buy. 

I've tried many others out of interest, but never brought any other wax. Some come close, have different properties, but still come back to Vics. 

And as for sealants, yep Menzerna Powerlock is my one! Looks like a layer of glass on the paint. Very nice look to it, completely different to the dark, deep, and wet look of the Vics. I've tried plenty of others, like waxes, some are crap, some are good. Everyone goes on about Blackfire Wet Diamond. Looks the same as Powerlock, but not as slick. Looks nothing like a deep and wet wax!  

They should be getting close. If Amigo lasted on the paint, I'd just use that. Hmmmm, I wonder if anyone has tried polycharging it? :lol:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> what does it smell like?


like some kind of watermellon.. my friend came yesterday to buy some stuff off me and he wanted to smell CR. he couldn't believe it.. just how good it smell! It,s very impressive.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> But what wax are you using HalfordsShopper? Megs #16? Collinite 476?
> These are hybrid waxes, and yep, they look like sealants.
> 
> And I do agree with you about wanting more than one wax, you just got to find the one you want first! With me, i like the deep and wet look. Some like mirror shine look. Some like the glassy look. And yes, you can easily tell the difference between them when you see them.
> ...


You know victoria is made in canada.. so it's almost ironic that ''american'' go for souveran since both wax is a local product.. ( american in the sens of North american).

However, I find a difference between souveran and vic.. vic has a bit more glow ( that most people compare to zymol) while souveran is very very oily and give just a wet look. and that banana smell ummm I love banana ( no ****!) !! so yes, I apply 3 coat of souveran at the beginning of the season and then everytime I wash my car I reapply a coat of souveran.. If you want it wet all the day, you gotta wax it !

But now, I bought some crystal rock.. gonna have to try it on my own car. Only did it on customer car so far.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

frankiman said:


> You know victoria is made in canada.. so it's almost ironic that ''american'' go for souveran since both wax is a local product.. ( american in the sens of North american).
> 
> However, I find a difference between souveran and vic.. vic has a bit more glow ( that most people compare to zymol) while souveran is very very oily and give just a wet look. and that banana smell ummm I love banana ( no ****!) !! so yes, I apply 3 coat of souveran at the beginning of the season and then everytime I wash my car I reapply a coat of souveran.. If you want it wet all the day, you gotta wax it !
> 
> But now, I bought some crystal rock.. gonna have to try it on my own car. Only did it on customer car so far.


I think it's because Autogeek doesn't sell Victoria Wax. And Autogeek seem to own all the forums (well major ones) and push their own products. Understandable. You won't really hear anyone on those forums talk about Zymol or Swissvax, let alone Vics! 

Congrats on the Crystal Rock, you can send it to me if you don't want it! :lol:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> I think it's because Autogeek doesn't sell Victoria Wax. And Autogeek seem to own all the forums (well major ones) and push their own products. Understandable. You won't really hear anyone on those forums talk about Zymol or Swissvax, let alone Vics!
> 
> Congrats on the Crystal Rock, you can send it to me if you don't want it! :lol:


I talked a bit about mystery.. and they deleted my post.. so I thoguht wtf? I started a thread and it got deleted again.. saying we cant speak about other products. at this exact moment, I decide to not come back on autogeekonline.

Anyways I use less and less product from them.. CG is cheaper and work as good.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

frankiman said:


> I talked a bit about mystery.. and they deleted my post.. so I thoguht wtf? I started a thread and it got deleted again.. saying we cant speak about other products. at this exact moment, I decide to not come back on autogeekonline.
> 
> Anyways I use less and less product from them.. CG is cheaper and work as good.


Yep, that's Autogeek! :lol:

I've had heaps of posts deleted too for the same reason, so **** em! 

Here at detailing world its great for unbiased opinions on ALL products, love it! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm really liking the Naviwax Ultimate at the mo :thumb:

Also, you can't beat a good old bottle of Colli 845 for the price :thumb:


----------

